# swearing on mother's grave



## Jane Doe (22 May 2009)

Has anyone heard the expression 'I swear on my child/mother's grave/life'? What exactly does it mean to swear on someone's grave or life

Does this have any legal weight in a legal situation? Would it be accepted in court if the person did not believe in God or in a non court situation to determine if one was telling truth?


----------



## Vanilla (22 May 2009)

No it would not be accepted in court. At least not in Ireland. Perhaps in Judge Judy's court!

There are specific oaths available for those who do not believe in God.


----------



## allthedoyles (22 May 2009)

Yes , I have heard of it too, and mostly heard it been used , when someone was telling an out-right lie , to cover themselves from blame / retribution


----------



## Rois (22 May 2009)

Vanilla said:


> No it would not be accepted in court. At least not in Ireland. Perhaps in Judge Judy's court!


 
Vanilla this is a downright insult to Judge Judy  

I wish there were more judges like her around, she's a bright, shrewd, no-nonsense lady with incredible instinct and delivers sound advice and fair judgments.  

She would not tolerate an oath such as this swearing in her court.


----------



## UptheDeise (22 May 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> Has anyone heard the expression 'I swear on my child/mother's grave/life'? What exactly does it mean to swear on someone's grave or life
> 
> Does this have any legal weight in a legal situation? Would it be accepted in court if the person did not believe in God or in a non court situation to determine if one was telling truth?


 
As far as I know when you swear an oath, you swear on The Bible. 

This means that you're stating that you're telling the truth and the truth of The Bible is testament to your truth. In other words, your calling God as a witness.

Swearing on a grave is meaningless, as it means your calling the dead person as a witness to you telling the truth! It would be like swearing on a table or a horse.


----------



## Chocks away (22 May 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> As far as I know when you swear an oath, you swear on The Bible.
> 
> This means that you're stating that you're telling the truth and the truth of The Bible is testament to your truth. In other words, your calling God as a witness.
> 
> Swearing on a grave is meaningless, as it means your calling the dead person as a witness to you telling the truth! It would be like swearing on a table or a horse.


Does this mean the Nietzsche could not take the stand. After all, he believed that "Gott ist tot" as he wrote in Also Sprach Zarathustra.


----------



## UptheDeise (22 May 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Does this mean the Nietzsche could not take the stand. After all, he believed that "Gott ist tot" as he wrote in Also Sprach Zarathustra.


 
God is dead... hmmm..... I knew someone would come back with something like this.  

I'm just saying that is the way it is in a court of law.. well I think anyway!

Do you know that Nietzsche went insane?


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 May 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Does this mean the Nietzsche could not take the stand. After all, he believed that "Gott ist tot" as he wrote in Also Sprach Zarathustra.


 
I always enjoyed Also Sprach Zarathustra..................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLuW-GBaJ8k


----------



## Gordanus (23 May 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> As far as I know when you swear an oath, you swear on The Bible.



Not being a believer, I 'affirm' that I'm telling the truth and have done so several times when swearing an affadavit.  Have never had to affirm in court!


----------



## mick1960 (23 May 2009)

I swear on my mothers grave that all the above post are wrong 'and that it is an acceptable oath in Court.


----------



## Bronte (27 May 2009)

If someone is going to tell an untruth then swearing on graves, bibles or mothers isn't going to make one bit of difference.


----------

